# Na, vielen Dank für die Blumen.



## j-Adore

Male doctor: »Du strengst dich so richtig an, um beides unter einen Hut zu kriegen, Yuka, aber auf Dauer lassen sich Beruf und Familie halt nur sehr schwer miteinander vereinbaren.«

Female doctor: »*Na*, *vielen Dank für die Blumen*. Dann soll ich mir also einfach so meine Arztkarriere abschminken, weil ich das alles als Frau angeblich nicht packen kann?!«


I've just written these sentences. Does this *phrasing* sound out of place or unusual in this context? I meant it as an ironic remark, implying something like: "_Well, no need to mince words here. If you've got something to say, come right out and say it bluntly to my face -- you don't need me around here anymore, right?_".

I seem to recall hearing German speakers at our company say it ironically in conversation a couple of times before, but I might have formed a mistaken impression of its usage over the past year. In which case, I need to get it right.


----------



## Kurtchen

I think it's fine and easily understood. Male doc is damning female doc with faint praise. She is having none of it. Correct?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

< ... > Der Arzt sagt zur Ärztin, dass sie es nicht schaffen wird, Familie und Beruf unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Die Ärztin bedankt sich in ironischer Weise für dieses „Kompliment“:


j-Adore said:


> Na, vielen Dank für die Blumen.






j-Adore said:


> I meant it as an ironic remark, implying something like: "_Well, no need to mince words here. If you've got something to say, come right out and say it bluntly to my face -- you don't need me around here anymore, right?_".


Ich sehe es als allgemeine ironische Entgegnung auf negative Kritik. Es bedeutet nicht allgemein, dass der Sprecher sich unerwünscht fühlt. Es bedeutet mMn auch, dass der Sprecher die Kritik bereits verstanden hat – das sieht man ja an der ironischen Reaktion. Welcher Grund sollte also bestehen, den Gesprächspartner zu mehr Offenheit aufzufordern?


----------



## Hutschi

Die Frau versteht, denke ich:
"Du bist eine gute Ärztin, aber willst du dich nicht lieber doch um die Kinder kümmern?"


----------



## j-Adore

Kurtchen said:


> I think it's fine and easily understood. Male doc is damning female doc with faint praise. She is having none of it. Correct?





Schlabberlatz said:


> Der Arzt sagt zur Ärztin, dass sie es nicht schaffen wird, Familie und Beruf unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Die Ärztin bedankt sich in ironischer Weise für dieses „Kompliment“. ~~~ Ich sehe es als allgemeine ironische Entgegnung auf negative Kritik.




In that case: although this does not turn up in E/G dictionaries, the ironic _version _of "No need to sugarcoat it for me, okay?" seems to fit the bill here for "Na, vielen Dank für die Blumen", referring ironically to "_sugar-coating_ criticism" on the part of her interlocutor.


----------



## Hutschi

I am not sure whether it was criticism at all. It was just a fowlbad compliment. Very inappropriate.

But it may depend on further context.
Many men do not like working women. Not long ago woman were not allowed in the west that Woman worked it their husbands did not allow it.
Cultural background: In some (conservative) regions they are thinking woman have to stay at home and their proper task is church, kitchen and children. Kinder, Küche, Kirche – Wikipedia
It is not over yet ...
As the doctor shows.


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> »*Na*, *vielen Dank für die Blumen*.


Also nein, für mich funktioniert das überhaupt nicht in dieser Situation. Das redet Ihr Euch jetzt aber alle schön...

"Vielen Dank für die Blumen" sagt man nach einem Kompliment, nicht nach einem geradlinigen, platten Lob. Je nach Tonfall kann es eine typische Antwort von Menschen sein, die nicht gut mit Komplimenten umgehen können, oder auch ein ernsthaftes Danke auf das Kompliment, was aber auch so ein klein wenig das Kompliment relativiert.

*Aber in der Bedeutung "no sogarcoating / don't mince words" kann man "vielen Dank für die Blumen" nicht verwenden. Da führt Ihr J-Adore auf Abwege.*

Im Kern geht es doch um diesen Mini-Dialog:

_"Du strengst dich richtig an"
"Vielen Dank für die Blumen"_

Das funktioniert nicht. Auf "Du strengst dich an" würde doch wohl kein Muttersprachler "vielen Dank für die Blumen" antworten.
Also mal ehrlich, das ist völlig absurd, da müssen wir hier strenger sein. J-Adore übersetzt auf hohem Niveau und daran gemessen ist das hier unpassend. Zumal "Du strengst dich an" nicht mal ein echtes Kompliment ist, sondern eher nach "bemüht, aber nichts draus geworden" klingt (siehe Zeugnissprache "er hat sich stets bemüht").

Dagegen:

_"Sie sind eine außergewöhnlich begnadete Urologin."
"Oh, vielen Dank für die Blumen!"_

Das würde funktionieren! Ein echtes Kompliment. Eine echtes Danke. Das geht auch, wenn die gleiche Geisteshaltung des Arztes folgen würde:

_"Sie sind eine außergewöhnlich begnadete Urologin, aber [...] die Kinder"
"Oh, vielen Dank für die Blumen, und ich werde mir diese Karriere sicher nicht nur deswegen abschminken, nur weil Frauen angeblich..."_


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> I seem to recall hearing German speakers at our company say it ironically in conversation a couple of times before


Yes, it can be a shy or ironic reply to a compliment, mostly if the compliment was not serious. But the situations for irony are quite specific. I guess some colleagues overuse it. Further, the phrase is a bit old-fashioned.

As always, it strongly depends on intonation. Certainly, it is possible to imagine a strongly ironically intonated version. But that would never be understood in your written dialogue. For me it doesn't work at all in your written dialogue.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> kann man "vielen Dank für die Blumen" nicht verwenden


 Welchen Ausdruck würdest Du bitte  in diesem Fall stattdessen empfehlen?


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> "No need to sugarcoat it for me, okay?"


Gemeint ist also "Red nicht um den heißen Brei herum!" ?


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> "Vielen Dank für die Blumen" sagt man nach einem Kompliment, nicht nach einem geradlinigen, platten Lob.


Es war kein plattes Lob, es war ein vergiftetes Lob. Und die Antwort war Sarkasmus.
So habe ich es jedenfalls gelesen.



Kajjo said:


> Im Kern geht es doch um diesen Mini-Dialog:
> 
> _"Du strengst dich richtig an"
> "Vielen Dank für die Blumen"_


Das ist ein völlig anderer Dialog.



j-Adore said:


> »Du strengst dich so richtig an, um beides unter einen Hut zu kriegen, Yuka, aber auf Dauer lassen sich Beruf und Familie halt nur sehr schwer miteinander vereinbaren.«



= _Du strengst dich richtig an. Aber du solltest lieber zu Hause bleiben.
"Vielen Dank für die (vergifteten) Blumen"_

Etwas durch die Blume sagen, heißt, etwas sagen, das etwas anderes bedeutet als man gesagt hat. Das kann positiv sein oder negativ.
Die Antwort verwendet ein Idiom.

Siehe Durch die Blume gesagt – Wikipedia


> Eine verbreitete ironische Erwiderung auf _durch die Blume_ oder _unverblümt_ geäußerte Kritik ist „Vielen Dank für die Blumen“, was entweder ausdrückt, die versteckte Kritik verstanden zu haben, oder darauf hinweist, die Kritik sei allzu offen geäußert worden.



Kontext sagt:
*  die Kritik sei allzu offen geäußert worden. *

Die Frau hat verstanden: "Ich soll also zu Hause bleiben." und sagt dazu ironisch:  "Vielen Dank aber auch."

Edit:wesentlich erweitert, Quelle, Redensart.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Etwas durch die Blume sagen,


Das ist ein völlig unabhängiger Spruch von "vielen Dank für die Blumen" -- letzteres spielt auf Blumen an, die man bekommt, wenn man eine Auszeichnung erhält.



Hutschi said:


> "Vielen Dank für die (vergifteten) Blumen"


The part "vergiftet" is not default connotation of "vielen Dank für die Blumen". To the contrary, I don't see it at all.



JClaudeK said:


> Gemeint ist also "Red nicht um den heißen Brei rum!" ?


Yes, and that is not reflected at all in "Vielen Dank durch die Blumen".


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> _Well, no need to mince words here. If you've got something to say, come right out and say it bluntly to my face -- you don't need me around here anymore, right?_".





bearded said:


> Welchen Ausdruck würdest Du bitte in diesem Fall stattdessen empfehlen?


_Komm, red nicht drumherum, ich werde doch wohl nicht meine Karriere als Ärztin an den Nagel hängen / mir eine Karriere als Ärztin abschminken_


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo,Kajjo,

...



Kajjo said:


> Das ist ein völlig unabhängiger Spruch von "vielen Dank für die Blumen" -- letzteres spielt auf Blumen an, die man bekommt, wenn man eine Auszeichnung erhält.
> 
> 
> Yes, and that is not reflected at all in "Vielen Dank durch die Blumen".



Nein. Ich habe die Quelle noch ergänzt.

Die Antwort "Vielen Dank für die Blumen!" verwendet man, wenn etwas durch die Blume gesagt wird.

Ich wiederhole es hier nochmal.


Siehe Durch die Blume gesagt – Wikipedia


> *Eine verbreitete ironische Erwiderung* auf _durch die Blume_ oder _unverblümt_ geäußerte Kritik ist *„Vielen Dank für die Blumen“*, was entweder ausdrückt, die versteckte Kritik verstanden zu haben, oder darauf hinweist, die Kritik sei allzu offen geäußert worden.



Wahrscheinlich ist es in manchen Gegenden schon selten verwendet, wenn Du es nicht kennst.
Für mich war es völlig offensichtlich beim ersten Lesen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Die Antwort "Vielen Dank für die Blumen!" verwendet man, wenn etwas durch die Blume gesagt wird.


"Vielen Dank für die Blumen" verwendet man auch in vielen anderen Situationen nach normalen Komplimenten. Kanntest du diese Verwendung wirklich vorher oder machst du dir hier die Darstellung von Wikipedia zu eigen? Ich halte das für Theoriefindung bei Wikipedia. Die beiden Sprüche haben eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun und ich habe sie NOCH NIEMALS in diesem Sinne aufeinanderfolgend gehört.


----------



## Hutschi

Das verwendet man auch, aber nicht im gegebenen Kontext. Ich kenne das natürlich. 
Im gegebenen Kontext hat es nicht diese Bedeutung.

Es sind zwei verschiedene Sätze, die gleich klingen.

Edit: leicht ergänzt.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Es ist keine Theoriefindung.
Es ist eine Redewendung/Redensart. Es ist eine natürliche Antwort in der gegebenen Situation.

Dass Du es nie gehört hast, ist entweder ein Zeichen, dass Redewendungen mehr und mehr verschwinden - oder es ist ein Zeichen für Regionalität der Redensart.

Vielen Dank fuer die Blumen (Redensartenindex)

1. Vielen Dank!
2. *ironischer Dank *(z. B. *wenn man* kritisiert oder* beleidigt wurde*)

Ich denke, dass es nicht "_nur Theorienfindung"_ in der Wikipedia ist, zumal es dann schon gelöscht worden wäre.

Im gegebenen Fall war es eher eine Beleidigung als Kritik, was der Arzt sagte.

Edit: 2 Sätze so ergänzt, dass sie eindeutig sind und nicht falsch interpretiert werden können.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> _Komm, red nicht drumherum, ich werde doch wohl nicht meine Karriere als Ärzten an den Nagel hängen / mir eine Karriere als Ärztin abschminken_


Diese direkte Antwort wäre recht gefährlich für die Ärztin, weil sie den Streit befeuert und sie am kürzeren Hebel sitzt.

Eventuell möglich wäre "Vielen Dank aber auch!" - Aber das ist auch eher roh, während "Vielen Dank für die Blumen" eher spitzzüngig und sanft, eher euphemistisch ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, j-Adore, woher kanntest Du "Vielen Dank für die Blumen" in ironischen Ausdrücken?


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Dass Du es nie gehört hast


Ich kenne beide Sprüche UNABHÄNGIG voneinander, aber nicht als Antwort AUFEINANDER.

"Vielen Dank für die Blumen" ist, genau wie der Redensartenindex aufführt, entweder ernst gemeint oder leicht ironisch, aber ich habe es selbst noch niemals im Sinne von "nicht drumherum reden" gehört. In beiden aufgeführten Bedeutungen bedeutet es im Kern "Vielen Dank für das Kompliment", also Blumen = Auszeichnung. Nur dass das Kompliment und die Antwort entweder beide ernstgemeint oder beide nicht ernstgemeint (dann umschmeichelnd vs. ironisch) sind.

"Durch die Blume gesagt" ist einer der Sprüche, den man im aktiven Umgang miteinander quasi niemals verwendet. Das ist etwas, das man über die Sätze Dritter sagt oder über geplante eigene Aussagen, z.B. "Er hat ihr durch die Blume zu verstehen gegeben, dass..." oder "Ich werde versuchen, es ihr durch die Blume zu sagen". Die Grundbedeutung liegt hier in "indirekt / verschleiert / von schönen Worten umgeben".



Hutschi said:


> Diese direkte Antwort wäre recht gefährlich für die Ärztin.


Ja, und gefährlich wäre auch die Originalantwort, falls "vielen Dank für die Blumen" wirklich mit "don't mince words" konnotieren würde -- was es im Regelfall eben nicht tut. Es ist bestenfalls ein nicht ernstgemeintes "Danke für das Kompliment", was hier aber nicht passt, weil "du strengst dich an" kein Kompliment ist.

Aber du hast Recht, dass eine offensive Antwort a la "nicht drumherum reden" gefährlich und im gehobenen Umgang zu grob wäre.

Vornehmere Ausweichantworten wären zum Beispiel folgende, wenn auch nicht gleichbedeutend:

_Wie dem auch sei, ich werde nicht meine Karriere...
Ja, aber ich kann mir doch nicht meine Karriere..._


----------



## Hutschi

Es ging nicht um Drumherumreden, sondern um die (versteckte) Aufforderung, zu Hause zu bleiben, zumindest empfand es die Ärztin so.

"Versteckt" ist wesentlich für die Antwort.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Wie dem auch sei, ich werden nicht meine Karriere...
> Ja, aber ich kann mir dich nicht meine Karriere...


Das wäre tatsächlich sanfter.


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> I meant it as an ironic remark, implying something like: "_Well, no need to mince words here. If you've got something to say, come right out and say it bluntly to my face -- you don't need me around here anymore, right?_".





j-Adore said:


> the ironic _version _of "No need to sugarcoat it for me, okay?"





Hutschi said:


> Es ging nicht um Drumherumreden, sondern um die (versteckte) Aufforderung, zu Hause zu bleiben, zumindest empfand es die Ärztin so.


Compare please.

J-Adore sucht eine deutsche Wendung, die mit "nicht drumherum reden" oder "no sugarcoating" zumindest konnotiert. Dies trifft auf "Vielen Dank für die Blumen" eben NICHT zu. Das war alles, was ich sagen wollte.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Compare please.
> 
> J-Adore sucht eine deutsche Wendung, die mit "nicht drumherum reden" zumindest konnotiert. Dies trifft auch "Vielen Dank für die Blumen" eben NICHT zu. Das war alles, was ich sagen wollte.



Ok. In dem Fall hast Du recht.
Ich habe den Dialog betrachtet.

---
Vielen Dank für die Blumen heißt eher: _Schön, dass du drumherum redest. Aber es ist trotzdem unangemessen._
Wenn der zweite Teil entfällt, kann man es nicht verwenden.


----------



## Hutschi

Kurze Zusammenfassung:

*Gute Antworten:

Keine Redewendung/Redensart:*

mild, direkt, ohne Ironie:
Wie dem auch sei, ich werden nicht meine Karriere...
Ja, aber ich kann mir dich nicht meine Karriere...
(Kajjo)

Kräftiger, direkt, ohne Ironie:
_Komm, red nicht drumherum, ich werde doch wohl nicht meine Karriere als Ärzten an den Nagel hängen / mir eine Karriere als Ärztin abschminken_
(Kajjo)

*Redensarten bzw.  Redewendungen, feste Ausdrücke;*

indirekt,  Antwort auf Gesamtrede, Euphemismus, mild, ironisch
_Na, vielen Dank für die Blumen. _
(j-Adore)
Könnte missverstanden werden, wie  Kajjo zeigte.
Für mich völlig idiomatisch, es bedeutet nicht: Red nicht drumherum. sondern: "Ich empfinde das als unangemessen, was Du gesagt hast."

Direkt, etwas aggressiver, aber noch mild,ohne Ironie, eher aufgebracht:
_Red nicht um den heißen Brei rum!_
(Claude)

---

Nach meiner Meinung sind alle idiomatisch und der Situation angemessen, aber können unterschiedlich in der Wirkung sein.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Aber in der Bedeutung "no sogarcoating / don't mince words" kann man "vielen Dank für die Blumen" nicht verwenden. Da führt Ihr J-Adore auf Abwege.


Ich hatte das schon in #3 erläutert:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Es bedeutet mMn auch, dass der Sprecher die Kritik bereits verstanden hat – das sieht man ja an der ironischen Reaktion. Welcher Grund sollte also bestehen, den Gesprächspartner zu mehr Offenheit aufzufordern?



Trotzdem wäre „Vielen Dank für die Blumen“ eine passende Antwort, für mich sogar passender als „Red nicht um den heißen Brei herum“ o. Ä.


Hutschi said:


> = _Du strengst dich richtig an. Aber du solltest lieber zu Hause bleiben.
> "Vielen Dank für die (vergifteten) Blumen"_





Hutschi said:


> Für mich völlig idiomatisch, es bedeutet nicht: Red nicht drumherum. sondern: "Ich empfinde das als unangemessen, was Du gesagt hast."




Siehe auch Udo Jürgens’ bekanntes Lied mit dem vielsagenden, bedeutungsschweren Titel – ta-da! – _Vielen Dank für die Blumen_:


> Er bat mich zu sich und er sagte: Sie verstehn wohl...
> *es wäre schrecklich, wenn wir sie bei uns verlier'n*
> *ich weiß auch nicht, wie's ohne sie hier weitergehn soll,
> doch woll'n wir das ab nächsten Ersten mal probier'n.
> 
> Vielen Dank*
> *für die Blumen*
> vielen Dank, wie lieb von dir.
> Udo Jürgens.de



Auch hier sieht man: „Vielen Dank für die Blumen“ ist üblicherweise nicht die Antwort auf ein ernstgemeintes Kompliment, sondern auf ein vergiftetes Kompliment!


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Trotzdem wäre „Vielen Dank für die Blumen“ eine passende Antwort, für mich sogar passender als „Red nicht um den heißen Brei herum“ o. Ä


Ob es passender ist, hängt ja davon ab, was gesagt werden soll. Falls "red nicht drum herum" gemeint ist, dann passt es halt nicht. Und ich habe J-Adore so verstanden...



Schlabberlatz said:


> sondern auf ein vergiftetes Kompliment!


Es ist ironisch, aber "vergiftet" erkenne ich bei weder bei "durch die Blume" noch bei "vielen Dank für die Blumen". Natürlich kann man solche Sprüche auch ironisch verwenden, logisch. Aber ich finde nicht, dass das den Kern der Bedeutung trifft.

Umgekehrt denke ich eher, dass solche altmodischen Sprüche halt heutzutage öfter ironisch verwendet werden, wenn überhaupt -- aber natürlich dann auch mit entsprechender Betonung und passendem Kontext.


----------



## Hutschi

Das kannst Du auch nicht. Vergiftet ist nicht die Antwort, sondern das Kompliment. Diskriminierung wegen Geschlecht, verpackt in einem vergifteten Kompliment:



j-Adore said:


> »Du strengst dich so richtig an, um beides unter einen Hut zu kriegen, Yuka, aber auf Dauer lassen sich Beruf und Familie halt nur sehr schwer miteinander vereinbaren.




"Vielen Dank für die Blumen" ist nicht das vergiftete Kompliment sondern die Antwort darauf.

Was immer Du antwortest, das Kompliment bleibt vergiftet.

In sehr speziellem Kontext könnte es unvergiftet sein, wenn es selbst ironisch umgedreht ist. Das sehe ich hier nicht.

"Vielen Dank für die Blumen!" ist eine indirekte metaphorische Antwort. Es lässt dem anderen eine Möglichkeit, das Gesicht zu wahren.
"Red nicht drum herum!" ist eine direkte Antwort. Es lässt eher keine Hintertür zu "Sie wollen mich rausschmeißen!" Es ist ein direkter Gegenangriff. Und das ist nicht immer gut. Denn wenn der andere es als Aufforderung zur Antwort auffasst, wird es schlimmer.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> "Vielen Dank für die Blumen" ist nicht das vergiftete Kompliment sondern die Antwort darauf.





Kajjo said:


> Ob es passender ist, hängt ja davon ab, was gesagt werden soll. Falls "red nicht drum herum" gemeint ist, dann passt es halt nicht.


Da sind wir uns offensichtlich alle einig.


Kajjo said:


> Natürlich kann man solche Sprüche auch ironisch verwenden, logisch. Aber ich finde nicht, dass das den Kern der Bedeutung trifft.


Dann liefer doch mal einen Beleg für die nicht-ironische Verwendung von „Vielen Dank für die Blumen“. Mag ja sein, dass es in deinem Umfeld vorwiegend nicht-ironisch verwendet wird. Das lässt sich aber nicht ohne weiteres auf den üblichen Gebrauch im gesamten deutschen Sprachraum übertragen. Hutschi hat Belege dafür geliefert, dass es ironisch verwendet wird, und ich habe ebenfalls einen Beleg dafür geliefert.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo hat einen sehr guten Beleg für eine nichtironische Antwort  geliefert:
Beispiel:


Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> _"Sie sind eine außergewöhnlich begnadete Urologin."
> "Oh, vielen Dank für die Blumen!"_
> 
> Das würde funktionieren! Ein echtes Kompliment. Eine echtes Danke. ...



_Edit: Ich habe es auf das passende Beispiel reduziert._


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Hutschi hat Belege dafür geliefert, dass es ironisch verwendet wird, und ich habe ebenfalls einen Beleg dafür geliefert.


Der von Hutschi verlinkte Eintrag auf dem Redensarten-Index gibt doch beide Bedeutungen an: Ernst gemeint und ironisch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Das hat Kajjo:
> Beispiele:


Selbstkonstruierte Belege zählen nicht.


Kajjo said:


> Der von Hutschi verlinkte Eintrag auf dem Redensarten-Index gibt doch beide Bedeutungen an: Ernst gemeint und ironisch.


OK, dann gibt es auch die nicht-ironische Verwendung. Die dürfte aber relativ selten sein. Hab ich persönlich noch nie so gehört oder gelesen.


----------



## Hutschi

Es wird auch in völlig wörtlichem Sinn verwendet.

---

Bei Suche nach Belegen muss man immer beachten, dass es mündliche Äußerungen sind, zumindest überwiegend. Deshalb wird sich nicht sehr viel finden.
Es gibt aber Hinweise.
Pro Kajjos positiver Bedeutung:
Positiv (Kinderlied) Vielen Dank für die Blumen-Tom und Jerry - KindAktuell.at - Home 
(does not fit.)


Es gibt noch eine weitere Möglichkeit.

Man bekommt reale Blumen und sagt: "Vielen Dank für die Blumen, ihr könnt sie euch sonstwo ..." (Ablehnung der "realen" Blumen)
https://www.umsganze.org/media/Aufruf_IMK2011.pdf :  _



			Vielen Dank für die Blumen. Wir verzichten gern auf Integrationsbambis und eure Erziehung zum Mitmachen
		
Click to expand...

_ (Wobei das zugleich eine eher rüde Sprache beinhaltet.)


PS: Vielen Dank für die Blumen [iron ] | Übersetzung Englisch-Deutsch  dict.cc
Vielen Dank für die Blumen (ironisch)=Thanks for nothing

Englisch ist hier direkter.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Es wird auch in völlig wörtlichem Sinn verwendet.


Ja, das ist wohl so. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das nur selten der Fall ist.



Hutschi said:


> Positiv (Kinderlied) Vielen Dank für die Blumen-Tom und Jerry - KindAktuell.at - Home


Falsch! Das ist das Lied von Udo Jürgens, nur in einer gekürzten Version, die für die _Tom und Jerry_-Serie auf ZDF verwendet wurde.


> Bekannt wurde es als Titellied der deutschen Fassung der Zeichentrickserie _Tom und Jerry_.[2]
> 
> Der Song wurde am 6. April 1981 auf Jürgens’ Studioalbum _Willkommen in meinem Leben_ erstmals veröffentlicht.
> Vielen Dank für die Blumen – Wikipedia




Interessant ist auch, dass Kurtchen, der als Wohnort Norddeutschland angibt, den Spruch als Ironie auffasst, während Kajjo, ebenfalls aus Norddeutschland, der Meinung ist, dass der Spruch nur in Ausnahmefällen ironisch verwendet würde.


Kurtchen said:


> I think it's fine and easily understood. Male doc is damning female doc with faint praise. She is having none of it. Correct?


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Es ist bestenfalls ein nicht ernstgemeintes "Danke für das Kompliment", was hier aber nicht passt, weil "du strengst dich an" kein Kompliment ist.



Ich würde auch nicht sagen, dass _ " »Du strengst dich ganz schön an, um beides unter einen Hut zu kriegen, *aber* .... "_ ein Kompliment ist.

Darum passt m.E. "Danke für die Blumen." nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Der erste Teil ist das Kompliment, der zweite das Gift.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Der erste Teil ist das Kompliment


vs


Kajjo said:


> weil "du strengst dich an" kein Kompliment ist.



Behauptung gegen Behauptung.

Einem mittelmäßigem Schüler, der sich viel Mühe gibt, der aber trotzdem nur mittelmäßige Noten hat, bestätigt man im Zeugnis seinen guten Willen auf diese Art, gewissermaßen als Trostpflästerchen.

Und das soll eine junge Ärztin als Kompliment auffassen?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Bitte richtig zitieren 


j-Adore said:


> Du strengst dich so richtig an


Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du (wie Kajjo) „Vielen Dank für die Blumen“ im Allgemeinen als nicht-ironischen Dank für ein nicht-vergiftetes Kompliment ansiehst? Und die ironische Verwendung nur als Ausnahme ansehen würdest?


JClaudeK said:


> Einem mittelmäßigem Schüler, der sich viel Mühe gibt, der aber trotzdem nur mittelmäßige Noten hat, bestätigt man im Zeugnis seinen guten Willen auf diese Art, gewissermaßen als Trostpflästerchen.
> 
> Und das soll eine junge Ärztin als Kompliment auffassen?


Ich bin in Versuchung zu sagen: Eben! Es kommt äußerlich als Kompliment daher, ist aber eigentlich gar keines. Man muss da auch die Äußerung als Ganzes sehen. Wo genau jetzt das Vergiftete daran ist, spielt ja letztlich keine große Rolle.


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ja, das ist wohl so. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das nur selten der Fall ist.


Ich gehe vom Gegenteil aus. Wobei ich einräume, dass aufgrund von altmodischem, überholten Charakter der Wendung ein humoriger und zumindest ansatzweise ironischer Hintergrund oft eine Rolle spielt -- allerdings nicht im Sinne von "vergifteten Komplimenten", sondern in meiner Erfahrung auch oft von Menschen, die nicht gut Komplimente annehmen können. In diesem Sinne höre ich es viel öfter, insgesamt aber ohnehin nicht sehr oft.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Bitte richtig zitieren


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


>





Kajjo said:


> "du strengst dich an"


vs.


j-Adore said:


> Du strengst dich *so richtig* an


Kann natürlich sein, dass du den Unterschied als vernachlässigbar ansiehst.

Darf ich dich um eine Antwort auf meine Frage bitten?


Schlabberlatz said:


> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du (wie Kajjo) „Vielen Dank für die Blumen“ im Allgemeinen als nicht-ironischen Dank für ein nicht-vergiftetes Kompliment ansiehst? Und die ironische Verwendung nur als Ausnahme ansehen würdest?


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Kann natürlich sein, dass du den Unterschied als vernachlässigbar ansiehst.


Genau,
bzw. "so richtig" verstärkt m.E. nur den "Almosen-Effekt".



Schlabberlatz said:


> Und die ironische Verwendung nur als Ausnahme ansehen würdest?


Nein, die zwei Verwendungen halten sich mMn. in etwa die Waage.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Genau.


Das dachte ich mir fast 


JClaudeK said:


> Nein, die zwei Verwendungen halten sich mMn. in etwa die Waage.


Danke. Ich denke, der Worte sind nun genug gewechselt. Immerhin besteht Einigkeit darüber, dass „Vielen Dank …“ im Allgemeinen keine Aufforderung zu mehr Offenheit ist, s. o. Was den Rest betrifft, bleibt wohl nur noch das berühmte „Let’s agree to disagree“.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> vs
> 
> 
> Behauptung gegen Behauptung.
> 
> Einem mittelmäßigem Schüler, der sich viel Mühe gibt, der aber trotzdem nur mittelmäßige Noten hat, bestätigt man im Zeugnis seinen guten Willen auf diese Art, gewissermaßen als Trostpflästerchen.
> 
> Und das soll eine junge Ärztin als Kompliment auffassen?


Ja, das geht. Es sind unterschiedliche Sprachcodes. Zeugnissprache hat einen eigenen Code.
Wenn man beide codes mischt, ist es auch ohne den zweiten Teil vergiftet.

PS: Der Zeugniscode ist in der DDR anders gewesen. Er gab sich immer viel Mühe ... war in der DDR positiv besetzt, es ist es auch heute noch in der BRD in normaler Sprache außerhalb des Zeugniscodes.

Der Zeugniscode der BRD ist aus vergifteten Komplimenten zusammengesetzt, weil er nicht negativ sein darf.

So weist er das Wortungetüm auf: Er hat immer zu unserer vollsten Zufriedenheit gearbeitet.

Das habe ich ändern lassen zu: Er hat immer zu unserer vollen Zufriedenheit gearbeitet.
Ich kannte da den neuen Zeugniscode noch nicht.

PS: Das zeigt sich an den Zensuren.
Bei mir stand im DDR-Zeugnis: "Er gab sich stets große Mühe." und als Zensuren fast nur Einsen, wobei 1=sehr gut gilt. Damals durfte noch verglichen werden, dabei hatte ich das zweitbeste Zeugnis der Klasse.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> „Let’s agree to disagree“.


----------



## elroy

I don't think people are so much disagreeing as talking past each other.

Here's my take -- does anyone disagree?

+ "Danke für die Blumen" has two uses:
---a.) "Thank you, you're too kind." = genuine thanks for a genuine compliment, with the implication that it's not deserved
---b.) "Gee, thanks!" = sarcastic response to (what is perceived as) a back-handed compliment 

+ In the dialogue in the OP, b.) is meant.  The "don't mince your words, just come out and say it" piece is not part of what "Danke für die Blumen" expresses, but is contextually implied.  The woman is saying, "Gee, thanks for the 'compliment'!  Instead of beating around the bush with back-handed compliments, just say what you really mean!".


----------

